# Amazon sword



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i really didnt understand how big an amazon sword will actually get ive had it about a month and its already outgrown my 55gal : ( the leaves are about a foot long by half a foot wide lol it covers almost a 1/6 of my tank per leaf i really didnt understand how big these plants get i wasnt expecting this i may have to get rid of it i feel bad its a really nice looking plant with the leopard print on the leaves anyway to keep it from growing big?? besides not dosing and turning down my co2??


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

trim it down or take it out. They get big.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I use to have swords. Mine got huge and then my pygos destroyed themm. Bummer


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Do they spread or just grow tall and wide?
I may try that when I get my other tank running. Then again my spilo destroys my fake plants so...can they handle the abuse of a single P that thrashes like a mad man some times?


----------



## mdrs (May 1, 2006)

/\/\
they might. but probably not. worst you can do is try.


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

notaverage said:


> Do they spread or just grow tall and wide?
> I may try that when I get my other tank running. Then again my spilo destroys my fake plants so...can they handle the abuse of a single P that thrashes like a mad man some times?


yes and no....they will grow runners and start new plants. But on my swords they only grew runners once and once I cut the runners they never showed up again. ???????


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Interesting.


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

thanks for this thread. Theres no way i can keep a full grown sword in my 25 gallon so now i have an excuse to plant up my 75


----------



## ryanimpreza (Jul 19, 2006)

Trigga said:


> thanks for this thread. Theres no way i can keep a full grown sword in my 25 gallon so now i have an excuse to plant up my 75


I put amazons in my 10 gal. then transfer over to the 180 gal tank. Works well because It will grow better in my smaller tank because of the better lighting. Also I pay better attn to the 10 gal when it comes to ferts and co2.


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

Don't forget you can trim swords down to 3-4 leaves, and trim the roots too.

If they are happy in your tank, trimming it down to size is not going to hurt it any. 
So if you like the way it looks, you can keep it in there


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

i think i will keep it in there i was going to yank it out but the roots are very strong and i felt bad ripping it out of the ground, plus i want to propagate it and put one where the ludwigia is thanks everyone for your replies and advice ima trim it and keep it


----------



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

how do you trim a sword? i like the lushness of it so i like a lot of leaves. is there anywhere to work around that without having it look demented?

Also dippy do you know of an article for how to trim plants?


----------



## DiPpY eGgS (Mar 6, 2005)

You won't need an article









For swords, just trim the leaves off as far down as you can. Preferably, level with the substrate.

Every plant is a little different on how to trim. Some plants can be made into hedges and other things just by trimming them certain ways.

Start a thread or something and post pictures or the plants you want to know how to trim


----------

